# Finally, big sharks are in my sights!



## SKSOUTH (Jul 9, 2006)

Ever since my kids were young, I have wanted to put together a couple of good shark rigs and have a way to get my baits out to the brutes! For years there was always something I needed to spend the money on. Well, the kids are grown and I got a hard earned bonus check this week! I DID IT!









Saturday August 05, 2006

Rig #1 Stopped in a pawn shop to see what I could find. Lo and behold, an older Penn Special Senator 114H 6/0 on a very stout roller rod rated for 50-90 lb test. I managed to talk em down to $60 and they paid the tax! I put this reel on a new Diawa 661MHR Rod. The older rod is going to be a standby for now.

Rig #2 Went to Gander Mountain and purchased a Penn Senator 115L 9/0. In addition they had some nice 6'-6" Diawa Rods 661MHR for $29.99. No rollers on these rods yet but give me a day or two to buy and install roller tips.

Bait Launch While at Gander Mountain I purchased a Pelican Castaway 116 Kayak. Now I can get those baits out where the wild things are!

I have fished for sharks on my 10' surf rods over the years and had some really good hookups that went either ziiiiiiiiiiing, snap or ziiiiiing, spooled! The largest I've managed to get on surf rods has been just under 5'. Nice fish but I want to fight a beast!

So here I am! I got the rigs, I got the bait launch and we have rain coming in tonight. My plan is to fish Sunday all day with the new toys if the weather permits. My wife and I (she's just as excited as I am!) are planning to set up on Bryan beach about 1/2 to 1 mile back from the MOB. If you're in the area, feel free to stop by, we'll be in my 99 F150 - Gold with Black rockguard trim.


----------



## Bug_Power (Jul 14, 2005)

From what have been told, you may want to hold off on the rollers. Rollers tend to get stuck if you get any sand in them. Most guys I know don't have rollers on thier beach rods, just ones for the boat. I've got a 6/0 Wide and a 9/0 that I run out from time to time, but until i get a 4x4 down here I'm not going to be able to get out much.


----------



## SKSOUTH (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for the tip on rollers, perhaps it was providence that I found such a great deal on heavy rods with no rollers! 


I'm not familiar with the beaches of your area but here's a tip. Even a two wheel drive truck can travel well on soft sand if you air down the tires some to widen the traction base. The key is to roll steady and not spin the tires. Check out Petersens 4 wheel & offroad magazine or online.

Personally, I have two 4x4's but I often take my 2wd f150 to the beach, just gotta pay more attention when I do. I seldom lock in the 4x4, usually only on slimy boat ramps.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

I've been fishing roller guides on the beach for years and haven't had near the trouble out of them, that ceramic guides have caused me(inserts cracked or falling out of the guide). 
Use a good dry moly lube or powdered graphite, instead of oil or grease for lube. Oil and grease are what collect sand and cause all the trouble. 
You do have to do more cleaning with rollers, but that comes with using them either on the beach or offshore.
Keep em clean and well lubed, with a dry lube that sand don't stick to, and you'll be happier with good roller guides. 

Grease em up with something that collects sand and you'll hate em.

The only issue I've ever had with roller guides is knots in heavy line don't go through them easy enough for me to feel comfortable with. A knot hung in a guide on a rod that you are strapped to, can make for a very interesting, unplanned, water skiing adventure. It can also scare the chit out of you, if there is a big fish pulling on the other end and you can't reach above the knot to cut the line.


----------



## Zack (Jun 22, 2006)

^^ Ditto my Uncle gave me a Calstar Tuna with 6 fuji guides and a roller tip, so far it hasn't had any problems at all from the surf.. And I have had family and friends dunk the rod tip, a young nephew pretended to stab incoming waves with the tip all day one trip, friends using the tip to pick up jellyfish off the beach and fling it one another. 

Hell and back as they say..

All I do at the end of the day is dip it in the swimming pool, rinse it in hot water from the sink, then spray with WD-40 and give it a few spins..

Still working 3 years later..



-Z


----------



## Bug_Power (Jul 14, 2005)

Sorry....I had been told to stay away, and honestly it made sence that sand in the bearings of the rollers. I guess now I know differently. BTW I don't have a 2 wheel drive truck either right now. I've got a VW golf


----------



## SKSOUTH (Jul 9, 2006)

Bug_Power - you got a vw golf and are worried about the sand?! Why, some of the best dune buggys ever made were made from VW's. Just put on bigger tires and air them down to spongy! LOL

Thanks for the input on roller tips guys. I thought they were the way to go as the extreme tension fighting big fish and long runs can be murder on ceramic.

Did get to get out for a couple hours this evening. Came home with my lines dry. Seems the kayak I chose is unsuitable for my purpose. I figured having a 70# safety net between it's capability (350#) and my weight (275+-) would be okay. Either I was wrong about that or just picked a lousy boat.

I tried for two hours to put myself in that thing and stay upright but each time, no matter how I balanced or counterpaddled - it dumped me. I stayed inside the first sandbar where I had no breakers, just some 1' rollers and came away frustrated. It was like trying to climb on a mechanical bull that was turned on already! 

At the end, I was dragging it back on the beach and noticed it was heavy. I opened the access hatch and found lots of water inside. This helps to explain why I had trouble staying upright as the water would have been a power assist to a listing situation.

Last year I bought a 16' canoe and had no trouble with it so I figured the transition to a kayak would just be a little practice. It would take an act of zen to keep this thing upright. Tomorrow I will return it to the store as I think it has a hull defect (leak) and look for a larger more stable yak. I'm not done trying yet! If I don't get the yak thing going, I'm gonna have to find a buddy to take my baits out for me!


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

What make and model kayak is it?


----------



## SKSOUTH (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey Krash - it's a Pelican Castaway 116 Length 11'-6" Beam 30" Weight 60# Max Cap 350#

Here's a link I used in my research before buying it. 
http://www.pelican-intl.com/castaway.html

I am now considering a Pelican Apex 129T as it has higher max cap, broader beam @ 36" - maybe my big butt is the problem. LOL

By the way - I'm running this same thread at the ABWF


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

the yak is the problem not the person. If you want a stable yak made by pelican you have to go with the bigest one they have the apex II. I am 6'1" and was every bit of 280 and had no problem in a scrambler, scrambler XT, or a frenzy.


----------



## SKSOUTH (Jul 9, 2006)

Neverenough - am I correct in thinking the Apex 129T (two seater) is an Apex 2? This is the only one I find on Pelicans website. Also, those others you mentioned, are those models of OK? Thanks for your input, I hope to be out there with ya'll soon.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Yeah I agree that the kayak is the problem. Frenzy is a good standard in the surf, others could be Speck (Scrambler XT), Cobra FnD, Malibu Mini-X.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Malibu II - the cadillac of the surf without all of the fancy stuff.
Malibu IIXL - a little bit longer cadillac wihtout the fancy stuff (which I've been told is extremely fast considering it's design and width)

If I fished more out of a kayak in the surf, I'd have a Cobra or something similar. But, because I only fish beyond the breakers every now and then, the Malibu II is great.

Cheap, no hatches to leak, and proven. Also, sit in the middle seat when paddling out, ride in the back seat on the way back in. This will raise the bow so you don't 'nose dive' into the sand bars when a wave lifts you.

Never stop paddling on the way out...you'll lose ground to the waves if you stop.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

SKSouth, I have a Scrambler XT I'm planning on putting in the classifieds real soon. Great yak for the surf ... Neverenough's used it many times. The cost is higher than the Pelicans but worth it IMO. Check out Bay Gal's avatar. I know, Bill ... you like your Pelican.  Congrats on the new gear! I hope ya get into some big gals ...


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

SKSOUTH said:


> Neverenough - am I correct in thinking the Apex 129T (two seater) is an Apex 2? This is the only one I find on Pelicans website. Also, those others you mentioned, are those models of OK? Thanks for your input, I hope to be out there with ya'll soon.


I think Pelican just changed the name on the Apex ll. The Apex 129 has the same specs and looks the same as far as I can see in the pictures.
Its a very stable boat that ain't too slow. The only gripe I've got is the bow tends to pear dive when you catch a wave coming in. If you use your paddle as a rudder and angle across the wave, that ain't a problem. Apex's also catch a lot of wind, so don't take it out in a strong offshore wind. Getting back in can be a pain.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

I have the castaway and use it in the surf all the time, you just have to make sure the front hatch is tight. That being said if your looking to sell the castaway let me know, i know some guys looking for one.


----------



## SKSOUTH (Jul 9, 2006)

Once again thanks to all who chimed in to help me learn about kayaks. I read, reread, copied to a notes page and reread all the posts and here's what I came up with;

Please note that I have been surfing 3 websites gleaning info & comments. Why everybody can't just come here I don't know.

I'm a big guy so I need a more stable kayak. 5'-10" @ 275# +/-
I'm a beginner so I need stability over speed. training pontoons?
A wider beam would increase stability.
A wider stern instead of pointed would increase stability. 
A tandem would be a good choice. 
A kayak with a built in pontoon style or trihull design would be good.
A kayak with scupper holes in the seat would be a plus. 
A kayak that doesn't have an accessory hatch would be good.
A kayak that doesn't leak would be good.

Bearing all of this in mind, I returned to Gander Mountain today with my Pelican 116 and explained the problem and the leak. They were very good and Brandon, also a yakker about my size 25# lighter, took the time to look at several models with me and talk about them. Gander mountain allowed me to return the kayak and pay the difference for a better one.

I was predisposed to get the Apex 2 (apex 129T) but in the back of my mind wanted to check out the OK Scrambler XT and some others. I ended up purchasing one not even in my mental list!

I purchased a Mainstream Tango. Length 11'-9" (gained 3" ~) Width 33 1/2" (gained 3 1/2") Max load 400# (gained 50# capacity) No accessory hatch, large scuppers compared to the Pelican and a wider rounded stern. Also the hull has somewhat of a pontoon shape. http://www.mainstreamkayaks.com/boat...ges/tango.html

Sooooo....... I am off work today and weather depending, I am headed for the beach to try it out and learn some more. Will post up my findings and results.

P.S. no you can't come and watch me learn with a video camera!
Thanks everybody!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

SKSOUTH said:


> A kayak that doesn't leak would be good.


I think that should be #1.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Hope your new boat floats the way you want it to.


----------



## SKSOUTH (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm happy to report that the new kayak and I have bonded and have a future together. On Bryan beach the waves were about 3' at the first bar and 1'-2' rollers in the 1st gut breaking strong on the beach. Also an east wind dragging the water down the beach.

Instead of trying to carefully board in shallow water and keep my balance, I took it out to chest deep water, threw my arms and paddle across and pulled myself aboard. It took a minute to figure out how to get into a seated position resulting in my actually falling out once as a good 2' swell lifted the bow. I did figure out the easiest way for me was to roll onto the yak and then flip from my stomach to a seated position.

Being a bit slow to board, the waves kept carrying me shallow, so I asked my wife to keep the yak in place, bow pointed to sea while I boarded. Once aboard, she let go and I was able to paddle about a bit. The waves were tricky but by leaning appropriately, I was able to maintain my balance as I turned. I did a couple of left and right turns, headed toward the surf to tackle a few smaller waves and then turned and rode it to the beach. 

The first good ride wore me out because I'm out of shape and my doggone gut was pushed into my ribs by the angle of my legs making deep breathing hard. I tried to sit with my legs over each side but I have short legs. So now I am going to cut back on the sodas, increase my exercise and watch my diet a bit more. I know when I drink a lot of sodas I get bloated and lately I've been drinking a lot ~ 4-8 cans a day! Moving to Freeport will help as I will be able to fish and play on the beach in the evening after work instead of hiding in my house in Houston!

Today I turned 40 and became a new beginner kayaker. Thanks to all who helped me figure out what I needed, I hope to fish with some of you in the near future.


----------



## wacowade (May 27, 2004)

I recently purchased the Pelican Apex II as my first Kayak. I am a big guy.. 300+. This kayak is stable and gets you where your going.. But remember its a 2 seater. So the front rides up a little higher with just one operator. So if its windy, it seams to catch o lot of that wind and push you around a bit. Another issue I have with the Apex II is that your but stays wet. Just kind of a poor design of scupper hole pacement and seat location. Its not a lot of water, but your butt will stay wet. If I had it to do over again, I would have saved a little money for a single seat Kayak like the Cobra Fish N Dive which is well rated for the larger operators. Hope this helps a little... 
Ps. I may be interested in selling this one in a couple months so I can save some money and purchase the Fish N Dive.. If anyone is interested...


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

SKSOUTH said:


> I'm happy to report that the new kayak and I have bonded and have a future together. On Bryan beach the waves were about 3' at the first bar and 1'-2' rollers in the 1st gut breaking strong on the beach. Also an east wind dragging the water down the beach.
> 
> Instead of trying to carefully board in shallow water and keep my balance, I took it out to chest deep water, threw my arms and paddle across and pulled myself aboard. It took a minute to figure out how to get into a seated position resulting in my actually falling out once as a good 2' swell lifted the bow. I did figure out the easiest way for me was to roll onto the yak and then flip from my stomach to a seated position.
> 
> ...


Why don't you drag that new yak and your fishing gear up to HI this weekend. The BumRun is generally some good fishing and always a fun party.


----------



## SKSOUTH (Jul 9, 2006)

gundoctor - thanks for the invite. Unfortunately, this weekend I am completing the move out of the house in Houston to the one in Freeport. Puts me where I want to be - closer to the fishing!

I will however post up as soon as I get settled and hook up with ya'll for a little fishin. 
SKSOUTH



Wacowade - being a big guy like myself, do you have a problem with your gut making it hard to breath when seated in the yak? I was thinking I might need to put a throwable floatation cushion to under my seat to elevate me a little until I lose the weight.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Raising your butt will raise your center of gravity and might screw up your stability. 
Not saying it will, just mentioning it as something to think about.


----------



## Bug_Power (Jul 14, 2005)

wacowade said:


> I recently purchased the Pelican Apex II as my first Kayak. I am a big guy.. 300+. This kayak is stable and gets you where your going.. But remember its a 2 seater. So the front rides up a little higher with just one operator. So if its windy, it seams to catch o lot of that wind and push you around a bit. Another issue I have with the Apex II is that your but stays wet. Just kind of a poor design of scupper hole pacement and seat location. Its not a lot of water, but your butt will stay wet. If I had it to do over again, I would have saved a little money for a single seat Kayak like the Cobra Fish N Dive which is well rated for the larger operators. Hope this helps a little...
> Ps. I may be interested in selling this one in a couple months so I can save some money and purchase the Fish N Dive.. If anyone is interested...


Waco, you can purchase something called scupper hole covers, it helps keep the butt dry on those cold days!


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*low*

You definitely want to stay as low as possible in your yak.

You also have to learn the waves on a bad day.

They come in sets. You stand their facing them when you see the opening jump on while going forward and paddle like all heck. You will hopefully shoot through the gap. You will get smeared consistantly until you learn to do this.
Getting pushed back will irritate you.

Your butt is gunna get wet. Those are there to drain.
Drain spilled beer. LOL
In winter I wear waders while bay fishing.


----------



## wacowade (May 27, 2004)

Thanks on the advice about the scupper hole covers... I looked at picking up a couple of those, but hadnt found them yet. ( I hadnt searched real hard yet though)
I tried using the throwable floatation device under my but... bad results!
It was only a couple inches higher, but I had horrible stability in the water. It took me like 10 minutes to realize it and it wore me out just trying to keep balanced.. You can try it in your Yak, but I wont ever do that again.
Another thing that i found to be a huge help is the paddle. I kept feeling like I was paddling and paddling and going nowhere.. there was a little wind, but not enough to slow me down like I thought. So someone let me try there paddle... It was a lot longer than mine and made a big difference.. I felt like I was getting more pull with each stroke.. You might want to try someone elses to see if it helps you as much as it did me... I have not purchased a new paddle yet.. anyone have any suggestions for a good longer paddle on somewhat of a budget???


----------



## SKSOUTH (Jul 9, 2006)

This is a wonderful learning experience! I am taking into consideration all everyone has said about not raising my center of gravity. Good advice I know! Especially since I had to get another kayak to increase stability. So I am working to trim my gut but also I visited texaskayakfisherman.com and read the article "Paddling Technique by Captain Jack"

I'm just gonna have to get in better shape, what a coincidence, that's one of the reasons I bought a kayak instead of a zodiac to put my 8hp motor on!

So if you see a fat guy in an orange kayak paddling around your bay or surf, taking lots of breaks and laying back wheezing like a locomotive -THAT'LL BE ME!


----------



## redfish2020 (Jan 31, 2006)

SKSOUTH , I don't know which Gander you bought the pelican at but I am the store manager at the Sugarland store. Bring that pelican back to me and if we don't have something that will work for you I'll return that one so you can get into something that will,whether you buy it here or not , I live in Galv. and kayak alot , it is important to get something that fits you and the type of fishing your doing , sorry you ended up with something that's not right for you but I'd be happy to return that one for you.


----------



## redfish2020 (Jan 31, 2006)

I just re-read the post and noticed they already took care of you , that's great. Good luck with yakin your baits out ! and congrats on your new equip.


----------

